# Rocked the boneless leg o lamb (with Q-view)



## timbergsd2 (Dec 11, 2012)

So I smoked my first boneless leg of lamb last night.  I took some tips from a few of the posts on here and this is what happened. 

First I stuffed it with onions, garlic (whole cloves) and rosemary.  I tied it back together and let it sit overnight. 













IMG955782.jpg



__ timbergsd2
__ Dec 11, 2012






Then I used a mixture of water and red wine in my water pan.  I used applewood chips.  













2012-12-10_16-57-25_956.jpg



__ timbergsd2
__ Dec 11, 2012






I set the temp for 225 and let her go.  At 140 (only because I was also cooking up a big batch of turkey carbonara  to use up the leftover smoked and deep fried turkeys and kind of forgot about the lamb) I had hubby take it out of the smoker.  Wrapped it in foil and some towels and let it rest in a cooler for about 20-30 min.  

This is the result:













2012-12-10_20-16-28_234.jpg



__ timbergsd2
__ Dec 11, 2012






To me it was a perfect medium rare and oh so tasty!  













2012-12-10_20-18-18_396.jpg



__ timbergsd2
__ Dec 11, 2012






Served it with roasted garlic smashed potatoes and creamed spinach.  A nice 2003 Cabernet Franc added the right touch.  And I whipped up a cinnamon roll bread pudding with a vanilla vodka cream sauce for dessert.  All in all a fabulous meal!


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 11, 2012)

Looks fantastic!! Nothing like smoked lamb. Cinnamon roll bread pudding is one of my favorites as well.


----------



## webowabo (Dec 11, 2012)

Gonna do a test one before Christmas, I'm wanting to  prepare one for Christmas dinner. What size and approx time did it take at that temp? Just so I can plan a little better. 
BTW, its looks perfect!


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 11, 2012)

Man you nail it! I love lamb!


----------



## timbergsd2 (Dec 11, 2012)

webowabo said:


> Gonna do a test one before Christmas, I'm wanting to prepare one for Christmas dinner. What size and approx time did it take at that temp? Just so I can plan a little better.
> BTW, its looks perfect!


It was a 3 1/2 lb leg and it took about 3 hours.  Then resting for about 30 minutes.


----------



## hagisan (Dec 11, 2012)

Everything looks and sounds mouth-watering.  Especially the [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]cinnamon roll bread pudding with a vanilla vodka cream sauce for dessert.[/color]

Well done.  Meat looks perfect to me.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 11, 2012)

WOW! Great looking Lamb!


----------



## flounderhead (Dec 12, 2012)

I've never had lamb, and that might just tempt me into trying it.


----------



## rong (Dec 12, 2012)

Not only sounds good, but loooks fantastic!!!!!!!


----------



## webowabo (Dec 13, 2012)

TimberGSD2 said:


> It was a 3 1/2 lb leg and it took about 3 hours.  Then resting for about 30 minutes.



Thank you :)


----------

